
Ask HN: Best to-do list tool with Android widget support? - Nashooo
I&#x27;m currently using Trello in combination with a thrid party Android widget. However, it is not optimal. 
Most important feature for me is ease of access, which is why good widget support is important. 
I want to be able to quickly see the top todo&#x27;s per category and with a quick way to add a task.<p>I was just wondering what you guys are using.
======
lebaux
It feels like widgets are being out-phased in general. If you want a flexible
task manager (you can tailor filters to pretty much anything, including what
the widget is displaying) try [https://tasks.org/](https://tasks.org/). It is
open source and syncs with Google Tasks, meaning you have also free web
interface for your tasks. If you are also using Gmail, it might fit your
overall workflow nicely.

It is free but has a cheap premium that adds mostly cosmetics. I use it myself
for years and I don’t really miss anything.

~~~
Nashooo
Thank you! Been using it today and it's exactly what I was looking for! Fast
and responsive widget, superb filtering!

